# Welche Grösse einer Sattelstütze für Cube REACTION HPA PRO?



## Sky22 (1. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Vario-Sattelstütze in mein Cube REACTION HPA PRO 2016 einbauen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken einer Kind Shock LEV oder Fox Transfer. Leider bin ich mir mit der Grösse der Sattelstütze unsicher, v.a. bezüglich des Durchmessers. 

Beim MTV sind folgende Daten angegeben:

SATTELSTÜTZE: CUBE Prolight, 27.2mm
SATTELKLEMME: CUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
1. Passt da auch eine Sattelstütze mit 30,9mm Durchmesser rein? Mangels Messlehre kann ich das Sattelrohr nicht ausmessen. Meterstab ist zu ungenau...

2. Ebenso frage ich mich, ob ein Hub von 15 cm passt. Es sind ca. 17 cm Abstand von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zum Sattelmontagepunkt.

3. eine interne Verlegung ist aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich. Ist dem so?

ich freue mich auf Eure Infos!

Bye 
Mario


----------



## TheMiB (2. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab zwar kein 2016er Reaction, aber du schreibst es ja selbst.
Durchmesser der Sattelstütze = Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs = 27,2mm.
Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohr = Innendurchmesser der Sattelklemme = 31,8mm.

jeweils plus minus 0,1..0,2mm

Ne 30,9mm Stütze wird nicht passen, da das gleichbedeutend mit 0,45 Wandstärke des Sattelrohrs wäre. Das wäre dann in etwa so stabil wie eine alte Getränkedose.

Die KS Lev sollte es in diesem Format mit 100mm Verstellbereich geben. Die Transfer ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

